# Where can I buy official kit?



## Shrapnel (30 Jan 2003)

Where can I buy official kit to replace lost items?

I live in Vancouver and I‘m looking to buy stuff like an extra beret but it seems like all the stores carry versions that aren‘t like the ones that are issued.


Can I order any of this stuff online?


----------



## combat_medic (30 Jan 2003)

Your best bet is to go to a surplus store. The best one in the Lower Mainland is Dave‘s Surplus in New West.

By the way, what unit are you from?


----------



## SpinDoc (30 Jan 2003)

Usually the ASU Clothing Stores allow you to purchase items such as berets, shirts, underwear (not the new polypropylene ones though), and wool socks for a very very good price.  They won‘t let you purchase bigger items though like rucksacks and stuff, but for berets and shirts their prices are much better than surplus stores.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jan 2003)

You can also try www.ebay.ca, they have a surprising amount of issue kit available there...

Cheers


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jan 2003)

I think on the DND web site under clothe the soldier if your in the reg force you can order the equipment online. Not 100% sure though im actually going to go take a look


----------



## SpinDoc (30 Jan 2003)

I think there are certain clothing items that could be ordered at:

 http://www.logistikunicorp.com/ 

But it‘s only for Reg Force and Class C personnel it says on the site.  Or if you‘re a Cadet Instructor Cadre officer...


----------



## Zoomie (30 Jan 2003)

In the Regs, since we are all financially responsible for our non-work clothes (ie DEUs, Beret, parade boots, shoes, belts, etc), you are able to purchase these items online.  

However, this plan is not in effect for the Reserves, as they are not fiscally responsible for replacing their DEUs when they no longer fit....

I would recommend what our other Forum brother has previously stated, get a new Beret from your GSU/ASU, I am sure that Vancouver has one of those.  It will cost you around $7.00.  A surplus store will charge you environs $15.00...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Jan 2003)

Stuff sold surplus has the tags removed, also, so specifically to prohibit you from turning them in for new issue items at clothing stores.  In other words, surplus stuff is not exchangable - you pretty much have to buy it from the ASU.  At least in theory.

But the ASU does have very good prices; they charge you actual cost since they are not there to make a profit.


----------



## Shrapnel (31 Jan 2003)

Wow.
Thanks for all the help guys.

I didn‘t even know what an ASU was until you guys mentioned it.

I‘m going to check out Chilliwack
"http://www.army.dnd.ca/ASU_CHILLIWACK/contents.htm"
once I find the phone number. If I do find it, I‘m probably going to hold off on calling it because I‘m sure I‘m going to get yelled at for circumventing the chain of command. My unit, 12 Med Coy informed me that they don‘t have any berets left my size... 

I‘m going to pop by a surplus store and just get something that isn‘t too ragged and smelly so I can return the one I‘m borrowing.

I remember seeing the 
 http://www.logistikunicorp.com/  site before... I am going to try my hardest to find someone on Class C pay that is willing to get something for me.


I know the PPCLI have their own kit shop:

 http://www.nucleus.com/~kitshop/items/item266.htm 


But I need a 7 1/8 beret to fit my head.
7 is too small and 7 1/4 is too big.

Curse my non-standard head size.

I feel like such a sack of **** for losing kit in the field.
What‘s REALLY funny is that the beret I need IS for sale on eBay.
 http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3203536185&category=588 


Thanks again guys.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 Jan 2003)

Lost kit in the field?? Did you fill out a lost/damaged report, the chain of command has to find you a replacement if you do that.  You may still incur the costs but they will have to find you a new beret somewhere else, it is a "must have" piece of kit I believe. You haven‘t checked the other units around have you?? They might have some to replace, theoretically, we are all on the same team.. Good luck.

Bzz


----------



## combat_medic (31 Jan 2003)

Don‘t count on 12 Med replacing it anytime soon; they‘re pretty hurtin for kit. Anyway, if you feel like making the 2 hour drive out to Chiliwack, knock yourself out, but I would recommend just spending the 10 bucks at Dave‘s; it‘ll save you money just on gas.

D@mn Vancouver for not having local supply!!!


----------



## Shrapnel (31 Jan 2003)

Bzzliteyr: I handed in a memo regarding the lost kit and as combat_medic stated: "Don‘t count on 12 Med replacing it anytime soon; they‘re pretty hurtin for kit"

Well it must be pretty bad if people outside the unit (even though combat_medic is technically part of our unit now...) know about it. I‘m going to withhold my personal comments before something I say bites me in the behind later.

You would think it should be easy to just make a phone call to other units but you see I can‘t do this because that would not be going through the chain of command and I‘d get in more trouble than I already am in. 


I‘m probably not going to head to Chilliwack until I have a second reason to drive out there.

I am just glad that my QL3 issued me a 2nd cap badge so I have something to sew on when I find and buy a replacement. 

The only other time I‘ve lost kit was when my roommate on my QL3 somehow swiped one of my 3 issued T-shirts... yes.. I only have 3 T-shirts issued and I had to scrounge around the surplus stores to find more.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 Jan 2003)

Dude, if you are that hurting for kit, tell me and I will buy one for you out here, and send it your way.. Green I am assuming?? You tell me and I will make it happen, monday unfortunately.. but still, I will make it happen.

Bzz


----------



## BestOfTheBest (31 Jan 2003)

Hook up‘s eh!


----------



## Shrapnel (31 Jan 2003)

Bzzliteyr: Wow. Thanks for the offer. 

I‘m going to see how that eBay bid goes first... that guy lives in BC so hopefully he might live in the Lower Mainland so I can drive by and pick it up. 

I may take you up on that offer later though.
How would I pay you though? PayPal? Money Order?
Wire you money?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 Jan 2003)

Hey whatever way you want.. I do have a paypal account, but let‘s get the beret to you first, when does the auction end??   I am here waiting.. Monday back at work, I can drop into cash sales at lunch.. if you need....

Bzz


----------



## MPSHIELD (1 Feb 2003)

Hello, I know how frustrating all this maybe for you. I do have 2-3 med and 2-3 Tshirts LG bran new in the packages I maybe able to give ya. They only cost like 3-5 dollars at clothing stores. I bought them when I was in Waynewright last summer. I always drop by clothing stores when I‘m on course or tasking. I know kevin from 12 MED. I go to school with him. I could probably give 1 or 2 to you through him if you want. Hey its just an idea. Just trying to help. Also I still have my green beret before i got my red one issued. Not sure on the size. I can check it out if you want...Let me know if i can help. As someone said...we are all on the same side.


----------



## Shrapnel (2 Feb 2003)

Good news Bzzliteyr : I won the eBay auction so as soon as the guy e-mails me back, I should be on my way to owning a new beret.
Thanks again for the offer.


MPSHIELD: Thanks for the T-shirt offer but I found 2 used ones albeit overpriced at an army surplus store. I should‘ve bought more in Alberta when I had the chance.


I also want to say thanks to everyone for their support with my little problem. It‘s people like you that make me proud to serve in the Forces.


----------



## MPSHIELD (2 Feb 2003)

No prob, let me know if you have anymore probs with kit...

 

"The enemy advancess, we retreat; the enemy camps, we harass; the enemy tires, we attack; the enemy retreats, we persue."  MAO


----------

